# EWCM question



## Emsie11 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm really confused......

I seem to still have ewcm for a day after I've ovulated, is this normal/possible? I know I've ovulated because all the other symptoms are there. 

Also, how soon after a ovulation prediction kit positive result does ovulation actually occur as I think for me this month it was 2 days. I'm so confused!

Xxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Emsie

I think the things with our bodies is that they are all different and different ladies experience EWCM for a varying number of days each month some may experience it for up to 5 days others for only 1.  Every OPK is different too although most indicate a positive result 24-36 hours prior to ovulation, but some are more accurate than others, I think the 3 times a week intercourse guide is best for when ttc naturally rather than over replying on OPKs etc.  If you have a read through the threads on here you'll see different tests work for different ladies and many swear by the cheap internet bought tests rather than the more expensive brands.

Good Luck  

Dory
xxx


----------

